# Fletchers pond??



## coldfeet (Nov 25, 2001)

Anyone been out to fletchers floodwaters (pond) in alpena co.? looking for a fishing report.thanks in advance, coldfeet


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

a friend was on fletcher on christmas, said the ice was good but they didn't do well on the fish. they got a few small panfish. can't be good everyday i guess. they went out the week before and got some nice crappie.


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

http://www.fishweb.com/recreation/fishing/reports/fletcher.html


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I have never fished Fletchers, yet I have always wanted to. Is good fishing accesible on foot from Jacks Landing or is an atv/snowmobile prefered? I don't mind a bit of hike, but have no idea what to expect. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

E-mail that guy at jacks landing. He should be able to help you.

good luck, chad


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Swamp,It's a very big, shallow, stumpfilled lake. The trick is finding the old river channel, with a little deeper water. There's a couple of DNR launches to get access to the lake, and an ATV would help. Just check the ice conditions.

If memory serves me, the river channel swings near shore in a couple of places, I just don't know how close to Jack's it is.


Ah, here you go, a topo map showing the river channel.

http://www.fishweb.com/maps/alpena/fletcher/index.html


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

There are a couple really good spots on that lake that really concentrate fish. one of my favorites can be seen here:

http://terraserver.homeadvisor.msn.com/image.aspx?t=1&s=12&x=349&y=6234&z=17&w=1

The "point" is an old railbed that extends all the way across the lake, the riverbed passes right by the end of the point on the east side, and there is a sizeable drop off on either side of the old riverbed.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks guys! Those two sites are a big help. I also plan to email Jacks Landing before I make a trip. I have always heard good things about this lake so I'm looking forward to giving it a try.


----------



## Marble-eye (Apr 17, 2001)

try Charlies Landing....i've heard he's cheaper if that might help....


----------

